# كـــــــل دة فى جوجل



## just member (21 فبراير 2010)

*أخواتى الأحباء

كتير مننا بيعتبر أن جوجل مجرد محرك بحث فقط ، او نقول أكبر محرك بحث فى العالم

بس جوجل كل فترة بتقدم لنا الكثير من الخدمات ، تعالوا نتعرف مع بعض على بعض هذه الخدمات اللى ممكن نحتاجها كلنا فى يوم من الأيام 

 

* *






 

* 



*



+ للبحث عن الخرائط +

أضغط هنا







+ جوجل إيرث +

طبعاً برنامج الخرائط الشهير المعروف فى كل العالم 

أضغط هنا







+ عايز تعرف كل الأخبار ( سياسة ، أقتصاد ، عالمية دولية ) + 

أضغط هنا







+ نفسك تعمل مجموعة بريدية ، مثل مجموعات الياهو ، جوجل اتاحت لنا هذه الخدمة +

أضغط هنا







+ بتدور على موضوع علمى بحت ، فى اى من مجالات العلوم +

أضغط هنا







+ نفسك تتفرج على مقاطع فيديو أون لاين +

أضغط هنا







+ بتدور على صورة ومش لاقيها + 

أضغط هنا







+ برنامج جوجل لسطح المكتب يتيح لك الكثير من الأمكانيات الرائعة +

أضغط هنا







+ قاموس جوجل +

اضغط هنا







+ نفسك تترجم موقع كامل ولا قطعة ولا كلمة مع وجود الكثير من الترجمات +

أضغط هنا








*​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2010)

*+ بتدور على بحث علمى ، او كتاب جامعى +

أضغط هنا






+ بتحب الأكتشافات ، طيب مستنى ايه تعالى معانا لمختبرات جوجل العلمية + 

أضغط هنا






+ نفسك فى إيميل على جوجل + 

أضغط هنا






+ بتدور على حد يشترى منك ما تعرضه للبيع + 

أضغط هنا






+ أسأل وجوجل يجاوبك +

أضغط هنا






+ نفسك تضيف حاجة فى محرك البحث جوجل +

أضغط هنا






+ مجموعة رائعة من برامج تقدمها جوجل +

أضغط هنا






+ بتدور على رسومات بيانية حول أى موضوع ( أحصائيات ) +

أضغط هنا






+ نفسك تروح القمر ؟؟ يالا مع بعض مع جوجل وناسا +

أضغط هنا






+ بحث عن المستندات والتقارير العالمية + 

أضغط هنا






+ معلومات عن بعض الأماكن +

أضغط هنا






+ موقع شامل فى البحث عن البحوث التخصصية +

اضغط هنا






+ حدد موقعك على العالم +

أضغط هنا







+ قابل أشهر رجال الأعمال ولندخل معاً عالم التجارة والأقتصاد +

أضغط هنا






+ بتدور على كتاب ومش لاقيه + 

أضغط هنا







فى النهاية 

جوجل كل يوم بتقدم لنا كل ما هو جديد فتابعوه ، اكيد هاتلاقوا حاجات كتير هاتفيدكم

يا رب يكون الموضوع مفيد ،*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

تمام ياغالى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمة دي*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

انا اول مرة اعرف ان جووجل ليها مميزات غير السيرش
شكراااااا كتير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جامد
ثانكس جوجو​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع
ميرسى لك كتير يا جوجو
الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> تمام ياغالى
> ربنا يباركك


*اشكر محبتك لمرورك الطيب*​


روزي86 قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات القيمة دي*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جوجو*​


*ديما منورانى يا روزى بوجودك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


nerooo_jesus قال:


> انا اول مرة اعرف ان جووجل ليها مميزات غير السيرش
> شكراااااا كتير


*حالى مثل حالك لكنى هلا عرفت
شكرا الك ولمرورك
*​


swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جامد
> ثانكس جوجو​*


*شكرا الك يا سويتى نورتينى بتشرفك 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير يا جوجو
> الرب يباركك


*كل الشكر الك انتى اختى العزيزة ولوجودك الجميل
اتمنالك كل خير
*​


----------



## الروح النارى (22 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *جوجل كل يوم بتقدم لنا كل ما هو جديد فتابعوه ، اكيد هاتلاقوا حاجات كتير هاتفيدكم*​
> 
> *يا رب يكون الموضوع مفيد ،*​


 

شــــكراااً ليــ just member ـك

مفيد ... مفيد ... مفيد

المسيح معاك​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يخليك اخى الحبيب على مرورك الطيب
اتمنالك كل خير
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جامد جدا وفيه معلومات جديده

ثانكس
*​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2010)

*الشكر الك اخى العزيز لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

*يخراشى كل ده انا مش بستخدمة غير فى البحث بس 

مرسية ياجوجو على معلومات جوجل الغاليه دى تعيش يجميل وتجبلنا ​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكي علي المجهود الرائع ده والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 فبراير 2010)

thanks jojo


----------



## Mason (24 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ومجهود اروع ميرسى كتييييييييير 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يخراشى كل ده انا مش بستخدمة غير فى البحث بس
> 
> مرسية ياجوجو على معلومات جوجل الغاليه دى تعيش يجميل وتجبلنا ​*


*
انا كمان حالى كان مثلك لكنى هلا بقيت اعرف عنة اكتير
شكرا بجد لمرورك ومتابعتك الجميلة يا انجى
ربنا يباركك اختى الحبيبة
*​


سامح روماني2 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكي علي المجهود الرائع ده والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


*على الرحب اخى العزيز
نورتنى بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يديم وجودك
*​


بنت المسيح قال:


> thanks jojo


*شكرا الك انتى اختى العزيزة لمرورك الجميل*​


++meso++ قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ومجهود اروع ميرسى كتييييييييير
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


*اشكر محبتك اخى العزيز لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## maramero (25 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي كتير علي الموضوع الرائع و المفيد ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة 
الرب يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

*موضوع ( رااائع جدا + ومفيد جدا )


شكــــــــــــــرا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2010)

اشكر محبتك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> اشكرك على تعب محبتك


*كل الشكر الك لمرورك الجميل
نورت اخى العزيز
*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور لمرورك حبيبى كليمو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا جوجو
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا الك اخى الحبيب
ربنا يبارك رجودك
*​


----------

